# have you tried this site?



## pin_happy (Mar 23, 2012)

http://knit-my-grits.blogspot.tw/p/free-pattern-friday.html

Lot of patterns. Enjoy.


----------



## Alto53 (Jan 26, 2012)

Wow, great site! Thanks for sharing!!


----------



## mopa2282 (May 12, 2011)

Thank you.


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

Thanks for the link. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Colorado knits (Jul 6, 2011)

Thank you.


----------



## Geesta (Apr 25, 2012)

Pin,
You always post the neatest sites!!! And being a Southerner I cannot resist a site called Knit my Grits,,,SMILE Thanks for sharing
Helen


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

oh wow, bookmarked it for later looks! Many good things there.


----------



## tammyc77 (Apr 7, 2012)

Very nice site - thank you!


----------



## Finny (Jun 27, 2011)

That site is fabulous. Thank you so much!


----------



## Gail DSouza (Nov 12, 2012)

Wow, great patterns
Thanks so much!


----------



## marimom (Aug 27, 2011)

what a great variety of patterns. thanx.


----------



## LadyBecket (Jun 26, 2012)

Lots of wonderful things to make!! Thank you!!


----------

